# Anyone have issues with Taylored Concepts?



## Maizella (Oct 15, 2008)

How long does it take for you to get an order from Taylored Concepts?

I placed an order on Thursday, and my credit card was charged over the weekend, yet I have no idea if my order has been shipped or not.  I haven't gotten an email with a tracking number (as promised).

I know it takes a couple of days to process an order, but I was just wondering if this is the norm.  I'm not mad or anything- I just wanted to check with you all before sending an email their way.  

Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 15, 2008)

They generaly won't charge a card untill it has been packed, that way they have acurate shipping charges. I order from them about 1x a month but am just 50 miles away so I get mine next day or in 2 days. Monday was a holiday & they are normaly closed Mondays & 1/2 days on Saturdays too.


----------



## Maizella (Oct 16, 2008)

I completely forgot about Columbus Day!  See, I figured there was a reason for the delay, and that's why I asked here as opposed to bothering them about it.  

Thank you Tabitha!


----------

